# DreamChii Clothing (3rd dress)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys. new dress is in the making, its nearly done! 
i call this one Chick-Chi (real clever right? ha ha!) :coolwink:

feedback is appreciated!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that is STUNNING! I just love everything about it!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is so cute! You are very talented!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys! the dress is done and hopefully ill get a model shot tomaro to show u guys


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> Cute!!!!!


spank u! :happynails:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey's eye-balling it. I better hide my wallet.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LaceyGirl said:


> Lacey's eye-balling it. I better hide my wallet.


LMAO! *nudge nudge* cant resist the temptation of huge chi puppy eyes :grommit:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sooo cute! Matches my makeup case!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Sooo cute! Matches my makeup case!


hahahaha! sure does LOL


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your dress(es) make me wish I had a little girl to dress along with my little boy! They are beautiful!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

that is so pretty!!! Great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> Your dress(es) make me wish I had a little girl to dress along with my little boy! They are beautiful!


lmao! will be makin boy clothes too but its more fun to make girl dresses :lol: u should get a girl to play dressup with hehehehe :daisy:



KritterMom said:


> that is so pretty!!! Great job!


thanks krittermom! did u see it finished on KC? hehe its in the struttin thread


----------

